# Youtube sound won't play



## Rob_D

I just bought a used computer and some used logitech speakers.  After I figured out the correct hole to plug the speakers into through the Sound program, they worked for the speaker test, iTunes, and an audio sample from wikipedia, but I cannot get any sound on YouTube?

What's going on?  Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Ambushed

Have you tried another web browser (internet explorer, google chrome, mozilla firefox)? Also try downloading and re-installing adobe flash player.


----------

